# Shutdown pc with a Timer



## jerin3013 (Jan 17, 2008)

METHOD 1

Do you know that you can make your PC shutdown at a time u wish to? 
Here is the trick!! 
How To Make A Shutdown Timer! 

Step 1: 

Right click on your desktop and choose "New=>shortcuts". 

Step 2: 

In the box that says "Type the location of the shortcut", 
type in "shutdown -s -t 3600" without the quotation marks and click next. 

Note: 3600 are the amount of seconds before your computer shuts down. So , 60secs*60mins=3600secs. 

Step 3: 

Make up a name for the shortcut and you're done. 
You can change the icon by right clicking=>properities=>change icon=>browse. 

To abort:

To make an abort key to stop the shutdown timer just create another shortcut and make 
the "location of the shortcut" to " shutdown -a" without the quotes.


METHOD 2

Here is another trick to shutdown at a specific time, for example you wish to shutdown at 11:35am. Type this in 
start=>Run 

Type Code: at 11:35 shutdown -s 


to abort 

Code: 

shutdown -a 


take note: all time are in 24hr, example u would like to shutdown at 8:30pm, you should type 

"at 20:30 shutdown -s" without quote


METHOD 3

you can use a batch for that as well it makes it easier to use 
just run the batch and enter the time you want it to shutdown 

shutdown.bat 
Type Code: 
@echo off 
title Scheduled Shutdown Batch Example by chacha1234 
color A 
echo Enter Time To Shutdown (example 19:30) 
set /p stime= 
cls 
at %stime% ""shutdown -s -t 00"" >nul 
echo Your PC Will Auto Shutdown At %stime% 
echo Press Any Key To Exit 
pause >nul 
exit 



also you can add -c "desired message" at the end of the shutdown command 
for example 
shutdown -s -t 60 -c "Shutdown Pc" 


using this command u can also schedule ur pc to restart 
for example 
shutdown -r -t 60 -c "Restarting Pc"


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 17, 2008)

wow..nice info i use softwares to do this now i will do it my own


----------



## New (Jan 17, 2008)

Great tip..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gifAll were using software to do this task..
Thanks..


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice tricks


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 18, 2008)

Old Trick....


----------



## Masroor (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, but it is can also used.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 18, 2008)

really nice trick.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 18, 2008)

Really old. Thanks anyway.


----------



## jerin3013 (Jan 18, 2008)

kpmsivachand said:


> Old Trick....



So what! it is useful to Other users


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks a lot .... useful tip


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 21, 2008)

really nice


----------



## mahendraraut (Jan 27, 2008)

old, but nice trick.
i was not knowing about shuting down at specific time (at xx : xx shutdown -s). used other all before. thanks.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 27, 2008)

prefer software


----------



## RCuber (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this tut. 
Source Link


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 27, 2008)

he he.. nice one, but mention the source from next time..


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks mate


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 13, 2008)

Thnx for the trick ! but , plz mention the source


----------



## siddes (Jun 13, 2008)

*To all those who said "Nice trick"

*Learn batch commands and basic DOS programming. Stuff like this has been going on for ages. I personally have been using it to start uTorrent at 2 AM, start downloading and then stop at 7:56 AM and shutdown the PC.


----------



## keves2002 (Jun 14, 2008)

Never knows that , i can do this task without a 3rd party software , Thanx


----------

